# Cauliflower rice/couscous



## medtran49 (May 4, 2018)

This is really more of a technique than a recipe. We had bought a head of cauliflower but only needed a small part of it and I needed something to go with dinner so I googled and came up with the following that used what we had in the house. This can be adapted to use whatever other vegetables and spices that would fit your flavor profile. This was the first time I had ever used cauliflower this way and we really liked it, better even than real couscous. Craig thought it was couscous at first.

Head of cauliflower, broken down into florets
1/2 of a large red bell pepper, 1/4 inch dice
1/3 of a large green zucchini, 1/4 inch dice
2 large scallions, thinly sliced
1/8 cup dried currants, plumped in hot water
1/4 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp ras el hanout
Salt and pepper
Vegetable or chicken broth or water
Olive oil

For couscous, place florets into a food processor and pulse until finely chopped.

For rice, grate on a box grater, or try using the grating blade on a food processor (I'm guessing on this as haven't tried it yet).

Using a skillet large enough to easily hold everything, heat over medium to just under medium heat, drizzle in some olive oil, then sautee the red bell (harder veges) until just starting to soften, then stir in zucchini (softer veges) and cook for a minute or so. Stir in the spices and sautee for a minute or so until they start to bloom. Add the cauliflower, salt and pepper to taste, and sautee for a couple of minutes. At this point, it looked really dry to me so I added about 1/4 to 1/3 cup of water and another good drizzle of olive oil. Stir. Cook cauliflower for a total of 5-9 minutes, shorter times for finer grates, longer for coarse. Stir in the scallions and drained currants during the last minute or 2 of cooking.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 7, 2018)

I love riced cauliflower.  The groceries near me carry it already riced, although its expensive.  I also take it and add the powdered Fried Rice Seasoning, a handful of frozen corn kernels and you have Fried Faux Rice.  Very good.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m afraid of cauliflower! It’s one of those veggies that I tried as a child and immediately decided “never again.” Also, it looks like brains! Well, I did the same with Brussels sprouts, and only recently discovered that 1) they’re really not a flavor suited for children and 2) my mother was, God bless her memory, a horrible cook. So I’m guessing that after all these years, I should give cauliflower a try. I’m thinking that roasting it would be a good start; olive oil, salt, pepper and....?


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok, this is from left field for you a merry cans. Giggle aloo gobI and try to make it. The cauli is the star, and it's very addictive. I make it here a lot, in fact prolly during the week again. It's an Indian dish. I can promise you that you will love it. As I said its left field for you guys. Any Brits on here will back me up.

Russ


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Ok, this is from left field for you a merry cans. Giggle aloo gobI and try to make it. The cauli is the star, and it's very addictive. I make it here a lot, in fact prolly during the week again. It's an Indian dish. I can promise you that you will love it. As I said its left field for you guys. Any Brits on here will back me up.
> 
> Russ



If you mean "Aloo Gobi," I'm not sure why you would think it's left field here. You might be surprised to learn we have a large population of Indian people in the US, and that's actually a pretty common restaurant staple.

I have to say, though, that my favorite Indian cauliflower dish is something called "Gobi 65." It's a variation on Chicken 65. Basically, cauliflower is coated in a spicy batter and deep fried. Tasty, tasty stuff.

https://yummyindiankitchen.com/gobi-65-recipe-cauliflower-65-gobi-fry/


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> If you mean "Aloo Gobi," I'm not sure why you would think it's left field here. You might be surprised to learn we have a large population of Indian people in the US, and that's actually a pretty common restaurant staple.
> 
> I have to say, though, that my favorite Indian cauliflower dish is something called "Gobi 65." It's a variation on Chicken 65. Basically, cauliflower is coated in a spicy batter and deep fried. Tasty, tasty stuff.
> 
> https://yummyindiankitchen.com/gobi-65-recipe-cauliflower-65-gobi-fry/



Other Americans I know don't eat Indian, perhaps some here do, I eat and make it all the time, what you describe is dipped in spicy chick pea batter. I love it too. Especially onion rings and cauliflower. Yummy. Indian as you know is huge in the uk and here in na as well. I'm cooking Indian for my family next week. Onion bhajees Samosas chicken curry and vegetable curry, maybe aloo,gobI as well.

Russ

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the link, btw we call that pakoras here.

Russ


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Thanks for the link, btw we call that pakoras here.
> 
> Russ



Gobi 65 is a little different than standard pakoras, which are typically made with chickpea flour (aka besan). These are made with maida, which is a very finely ground wheat flour - almost like cake flour - and either rice or corn flour, or a combination of both. It also has chili powder, ginger, and garlic in the batter, which gives it a lot of flavor. Although you can serve it with chutney or raita, it's excellent all by itself.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> Gobi 65 is a little different than standard pakoras, which are typically made with chickpea flour (aka besan). These  are made with maida, which is a very finely ground wheat flour - almost like cake flour - and either rice or corn flour, or a combination of both. It also has chili powder, ginger, and garlic in the batter, which gives it a lot of flavor. Although you can serve it with chutney or raita, it's excellent all by itself.



I know about the besan flour which I use, I was surprised by the one you get is made from corn flour. I also add spices to mine as well, I've been cooking Indian for over 15 years. I make my own Garam masala spice mix from seeds. I also make my own rhaita and mango chutneys, I really like tamarind chutney, have you tried that? Do you cook Indian yourself??

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 23, 2018)

GA Home Cook said:


> I love riced cauliflower. The groceries near me carry it already riced, although its expensive. I also take it and add the powdered Fried Rice Seasoning, a handful of frozen corn kernels and you have Fried Faux Rice. Very good.


 
If you like "riced" cauliflower "rice" it yourself immediately before using rather than buying it ready "riced". When it's "riced" a long time before eating it loses vitamin content as does any veg when it's cut up a long time before using. Also, if you don't see the whole "cauli" how do you know it was fresh? "Ricing" a sub-standard cauliflower or even a "gone over" "cauli" is a good way for the unscrupulous supplier to pass it off and sell it at a price above its value.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 23, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Other Americans I know don't eat Indian, perhaps some here do, I eat and make it all the time, what you describe is dipped in spicy chick pea batter. I love it too. Especially onion rings and cauliflower. Yummy. _Indian as you know is huge in the uk_ and here in na as well. I'm cooking Indian for my family next week. Onion bhajees Samosas chicken curry and vegetable curry, maybe aloo,gobI as well.
> 
> Russ
> 
> Russ


What you get in most Indian restaurants in the UK and therefore in recipe books aimed at us Brits, is a long way from Indian food as you would get it in Indian households.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 24, 2018)

If you like to make Indian food, follow The Curry Guy on YouTube. His recipes look pretty authentic and very delicious. Dan Toombs is his name; he’s got a couple of books out, too. (And no, he’s not paying me! )

The Curry Guy


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 24, 2018)

We're having a whole roasted head with an almond tarator sometime this week. I'm making the chickpeas from scratch though as Craig can't stand canned chickpeas.  



https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/masterchef/recipes/whole-baked-cauliflower-with-almond-tarator


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 24, 2018)

*If You Please?*

What recipe or preparation would y’all suggest for a person who was traumatized by poorly cooked cauliflower at an early age and has refused to cook it, eat it, or even have it in the house since then? Given its prevalence in today’s culinary scene, I think it’s time for me to give it a second chance!

Many thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 24, 2018)

Breaded and fried cauliflower


----------



## msmofet (Jun 24, 2018)

I make a meatloaf that I mold over a lightly steamed whole head of cauliflower. I call it meatloaf surprise. The cauliflower takes on a nice meatloaf flavor. I slice it into wedges to serve.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 24, 2018)

We LOVE this.


https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/parmigiano-crusted-cauliflower-with-agliata-3185342


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 24, 2018)

If you like Indian food, try this one on for size:

https://www.veganricha.com/2013/06/gobi-musallam-whole-roasted-cauliflower.html

I've made this about 1/2 dozen times and constantly comes out good.
Serve with Basmati rice and naan.

I've made little to no changes to the ingredients themselves other than eliminating the chili. My wife hates spicy food, but i put a sliver of a regular red pepper just to give it a hint of pepper flavor)

Only suggestion I have , is when pouring the sauce over the cauliflower ( before baking it), try to ' work the sauce in' so it gets to the center of the cauliflower.  What I do now, is turn it upside down, add some sauce that way, so it trickles into the center, then turn it over and cover the top.  What Ive also done, is instead of baking it as a whole head, i break it up into bite sized pieces, place it in one layer in a ceramic baking dish, and cover them with the sauce, this way the sauce is more evenly distributed.

The consistency is relatively soft.  when served as a head, the knife just slides right through it, almost as if you are cutting a piece of pie.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 24, 2018)

That does look good Larry.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 24, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> That does look good Larry.



it really was, and the fact that I made it multiple times with the same results kinda helps too   .   I hate when you make something that taste different each time you make it. 

  One last thing I forgot to mention ( not sure if it states it in the recipe), is to let it sit a bite before Eating.  To me, it tastes better somewhere between warm and hot, not right out of the oven hot.  Also, like many things, taste even better the next morning for breakfast right out of the fridge  Has that extra time for the cauliflower to absorb the flavor.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 24, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> What recipe or preparation would y’all suggest for a person who was traumatized by poorly cooked cauliflower at an early age and has refused to cook it, eat it, or even have it in the house since then? Given its prevalence in today’s culinary scene, I think it’s time for me to give it a second chance!
> 
> Many thanks!



My grandkids love cauli broccoli cheese bake, boil veges ,then put in a casserole dish with cheese sauce, sprinkle breadcrumbs, beautiful.

Or giggle as I said earlier aloo gobi, or even order it at an Indian restaurant.

We LOVE cauliflower.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 26, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> What recipe or preparation would y’all suggest for a person who was traumatized by poorly cooked cauliflower at an early age and has refused to cook it, eat it, or even have it in the house since then?...


Roasted. Break into evenly sized florets, toss with olive oil and your seasoning of choice (just s&p works, too), and spread on a baking sheet. Alone, they'll take only about 20 minutes at 400. I put them into the oven with whatever else I'm making, so for me it's more like 30 minutes at 350 degrees. Be sure to stir them around once, maybe twice, while roasting.

Roasting makes all sorts of "inedible" (by some people's terms) veggies wonderful. My SIL swore she didn't like cooked carrots anywhere else but in soup or stew. I roasted whole carrots sprinkled with Aleppo pepper one time they were over for dinner, and she (and her hubby) absolutely loved them.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> What recipe or preparation would y’all suggest for a person who was traumatized by poorly cooked cauliflower at an early age and has refused to cook it, eat it, or even have it in the house since then? Given its prevalence in today’s culinary scene, I think it’s time for me to give it a second chance!
> 
> Many thanks!


If you haven't done it yet, try it raw. It's great cut into florets as part of a crudité (raw vegis) platter with dip. We use it coarsely chopped in salad. It tastes good and adds a nice crunch.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 28, 2018)

taxlady said:


> If you haven't done it yet, try it raw. It's great cut into florets as part of a crudité (raw vegis) platter with dip. We use it coarsely chopped in salad. It tastes good and adds a nice crunch.



It is also great dipped raw into beer cheese fondue.


----------

